# Hard To Start B&S 95902 Engine



## Gray Horse (Aug 28, 2009)

Picked up a small mower with a B&S 95902 (Type 5512-01 Code: 93091003) for a friend in need...

1 Changed oil (It must have had a quart and a half in engine!) Filled to proper level.
2. Removed and Cleaned Carb per instructions on this site.
3. Installed new plug
4. Fresh gas

Result...

Almost impossible to start...primed engine with starting fluid...once started seems to run at same speed regardless of the throttle cable position. Supposed to be an easy start engine...almost took my fingers off pulling to start and cord snap back. Seems to "catch" every couple of pulls like something is hanging up...almost makes the mower jump off the ground. 

I don't think it is getting spark...except in rare instances. Cleaned magneto head (didn't try the magnet trick) with electronic degreaser. turning head in opposite direction, I hear what sounds like loose ball bearings.

Does this model have points? I've tried everything else!

I do have the blade off..does it have to be in place to balance the driveshaft?

Thanks for any help you can provide...


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Is there a blade installed on this mower?

If it has a blade, is the mounting bolt tight??


----------



## Gray Horse (Aug 28, 2009)

Blade is off right now....Was going to take it for a sharpening...

Would that throw off the balancing of the drive shaft?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Blade acts as a counter balance for the engine. The ignition on these engines is set slightly advanced. With out the added inertia of the blade spinning, the engine may try to fire over backwards. This is why the rope jerks out of your hand or the mower jumps, when you try to start it.


----------



## Gray Horse (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks...I'll put the blade back on and see what happens...I thought that might be part of the problem...

I'll post result...


----------



## Gray Horse (Aug 28, 2009)

Put blade on ...on the third pull engine started up and is running...

Now problem is the regardless of the throttle cable position the engine runs at the same RPM...only when I manually move the carb lever (connected by a spring) manually does the RPM's increase...seems the spring is rather large for the application doesn't seem to be in play unless the lever (a boomrang shaped lever attached by a wire connector to the lead coming from the engine) is at it's maximum play.

There does not seem to be any speed/idle adjstment on the carb itself.


Any thoughts?


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

Gray Horse said:


> Put blade on ...on the third pull engine started up and is running...
> 
> Now problem is the regardless of the throttle cable position the engine runs at the same RPM...only when I manually move the carb lever (connected by a spring) manually does the RPM's increase...seems the spring is rather large for the application doesn't seem to be in play unless the lever (a boomrang shaped lever attached by a wire connector to the lead coming from the engine) is at it's maximum play.
> 
> ...


that is what you call a governor some of them mowers have only one speed to them


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Gray Horse said:


> Put blade on ...on the third pull engine started up and is running...
> 
> Now problem is the regardless of the throttle cable position the engine runs at the same RPM...only when I manually move the carb lever (connected by a spring) manually does the RPM's increase...seems the spring is rather large for the application doesn't seem to be in play unless the lever (a boomrang shaped lever attached by a wire connector to the lead coming from the engine) is at it's maximum play.
> 
> ...


The lever that one end of the governor spring is attached to that is operated by the throttle cable, can be bent slightly to obtain the proper top governed no load speed. You will need a way to check the engines RPM's if you decide to adjust it. It may have gotten bent and is not putting enough tension on the spring. Also make sure the idle stop screw is not turned in so far that it's making the engine run too fast.


----------



## Gray Horse (Aug 28, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Boy you are a real pro! That was exactly what the problem was...a friend took a look at it and slightly bent the lever out putting the spring into play...we felt that the speed was right so all is now good with it...

My $5 mower coupled with a new plug ($2) and sharpening ($4) is now a fully functioning $11 mower and will see plenty of more work.

Thanks to all!


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

if it did not cost too much to ship i would make a fortune selling used push mowers lol


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Gray Horse;
I hate to tell you but you can get hooked on this stuff, you will start looking at everyone's trash as you drive by to see if there is a mower or trimmer. I fix them and give most of them away and sell a few nice ones to pay for the others parts, however it is a good feeling to keep a usable piece of equipment out of a landfill. Also you can build a stable of nice stuff for yourself which you may not have been able to do otherwise. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

geogrubb said:


> Gray Horse;
> I hate to tell you but you can get hooked on this stuff, you will start looking at everyone's trash as you drive by to see if there is a mower or trimmer. I fix them and give most of them away and sell a few nice ones to pay for the others parts, however it is a good feeling to keep a usable piece of equipment out of a landfill. Also you can build a stable of nice stuff for yourself which you may not have been able to do otherwise. Have a good one. Geo


yep it can be called mtcad on the chainsaw forum i go to they called it cad only chainsaw addiction disorder but when it comes to mowers trimmers chainsaws combined it can be called mower trimmer chainsaw addiction disorder 
i suffer from a slight case of it myself lol 

rescued about 45 chainsaws from a salvage yard


----------

